# Universities and FreeBSD



## bhyeti (Apr 3, 2015)

If anyone can provide me with a list or website of universities or colleges that their computer science department either uses or sponsors research with FreeBSD.

Many thanks.


----------



## gofer_touch (Apr 3, 2015)

You might want to track down the user Oko (he's on the forums often). If I am not mistaken he is using BSD systems in a variety of applications at his university.


----------



## Oko (Apr 3, 2015)

Send me a PM. I indeed work for tier-one research computer science department in the country and could give you details how my group use FreeBSD and OpenBSD.  I also have idea about school wide use.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 4, 2015)

The University of Cambridge has done a bunch of projects like Capsicum.  Robert Watson is a FreeBSD Core Team member.


----------



## bhyeti (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks, this is a good start.


----------



## alexsm (Apr 7, 2015)

Besides Cambridge[1], you may also be interested in the University of Waikato[2],[3] and the Swinburne University of Technology[4],[5].

[1] http://conferences.sigcomm.org/hotnets/2013/papers/hotnets-final43.pdf
[2] http://wand.net.nz/pubs/211/pdf/p21.pdf
[3] http://wand.net.nz/~stj2/nsc/files/nsc-wsc05-slides.pdf
[4] http://caia.swin.edu.au/reports/070717B/CAIA-TR-070717B.pdf
[5] https://www.freebsdnews.com/2010/12/06/5-tcp-congestion-control-algorithms-project-freebsd/


----------

